# Administradores ¿puedo estas palabras en los foros?



## Fabian

Hola señoras y señores administradores, ¿podrían decirme si en los foros se pueden usar palabras cambiadas o cortadas en su escritura?  Ejemplos:


_¡ke bueno!_ (es más cómodo escribir una K que una QU)

_aistá el problema_ (AHÍ ESTÁ)

¿y eso _paké_?  (¿y eso PARA QUÉ?)

Que tengan un lindo dominguito


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Don Fabian,

Si es que quieres *discutir* estas "palabras" como ejemplo de evolución o bien el empeoramiento de la lengua, está muy bien.  Si las usas en vez de las verdaderas palabras que ya existen en el castellano, te ruego hacerlo en el foro "Other languages".

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Fabian

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Don Fabian,
> 
> Si es que quieres *discutir* estas "palabras" como ejemplo de evolución o bien el empeoramiento de la lengua, está muy bien. Si las usas en vez de las verdaderas palabras que ya existen en el castellano, te ruego hacerlo en el foro "Other languages".
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu


 

Entiendo maestro Cuchuflete, pero no sé si un puertorriqueño también escriba por naturaleza como pronuncia: 

A vel por A ver
Pol qué en vez Por qué 


y un matritense

yastá por ya está
Carlito por Carlitos
fastidiao por fastidiado

¡No tengo idea si ellos escriban así como hablan! A ver si alguno de ellos ve esto y da su opinión.


Algo más por favor ¿tiene un nombre específico ese fenómeno de pronunciar diferente a como originalmente se escribe en español?

Gracias.


----------



## belén

Fabián,

Este es un foro de lenguas, donde la gente que aprende una u otra lengua, espera del nativo que éste escriba con propiedad y sin faltas de ortografía.
Igual que tú, si estás aprendiendo inglés, apreciarás que la gente no abrevie tampoco a su manera cuando se comunican contigo o te explican el significado de una palabra. 
Como moderadora, cuando algún nuevo usuario ha escrito un mensaje en el foro usando este tipo de abreviaciones, siempre le he pedido por favor respeto a la lengua, ya que aunque estemos acostumbrados a ver las palabras así, no debemos olvidar que no se escriben así. 
Si una simple errata ya es a veces motivo de confusión, no me puedo imaginar como sería nuestro foro si todos nos pusiéramos a escribir de la manera que tu sugieres,

Ese es mi punto de vista, un saludo,

Belén


----------



## Fabian

belen said:
			
		

> Fabián,
> 
> Este es un foro de lenguas, donde la gente que aprende una u otra lengua, espera del nativo que éste escriba con propiedad y sin faltas de ortografía.
> Igual que tú, si estás aprendiendo inglés, apreciarás que la gente no abrevie tampoco a su manera cuando se comunican contigo o te explican el significado de una palabra.
> Como moderadora, cuando algún nuevo usuario ha escrito un mensaje en el foro usando este tipo de abreviaciones, siempre le he pedido por favor respeto a la lengua, ya que aunque estemos acostumbrados a ver las palabras así, no debemos olvidar que no se escriben así.
> Si una simple errata ya es a veces motivo de confusión, no me puedo imaginar como sería nuestro foro si todos nos pusiéramos a escribir de la manera que tu sugieres,
> 
> Ese es mi punto de vista, un saludo,
> 
> Belén


 
No querida administradora Belén, no sugiero que escribamos así, solamente preguntaba si era válido, porque por ahí he visto palabritas escritas de ese modo.

Gracias


----------



## belén

Fabian said:
			
		

> No querida administradora Belén, no sugiero que escribamos así, solamente preguntaba si era válido, porque por ahí he visto palabritas escritas de ese modo.
> 
> Gracias



Hola, 

No soy administradora. Puedes leer "moderadora" bajo mi nombre, eso es lo que hago aquí, aparte de participar intensamente como forera.

Muy bien, retiro lo de que "lo sugeriste", y si quieres una respuesta oficial, pues no la tengo, dado que no podemos impedir que la gente escriba de una manera u otra. De todos modos, te reitero que si está en mi mano, avisaré a la gente que lo haga para impedir que ocurra.

Belén


----------



## VenusEnvy

Are you wanting to know if it's ok in this forum? Or, in writing in general? 
I agree with Belen that writing in such a manner doesn't help beginning learners. But then again, this is just another aspect of language that eventually will be learned, right?

I'm a little muddled by your saying "if it's valid". Spanish spelling (just like accent and vocabulary) varies slightly by culture and country, no?


----------



## belén

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Are you wanting to know if it's ok in this forum? Or, in writing in general?
> I agree with Belen that writing in such a manner doesn't help beginning learners. But then again, this is just another aspect of language that eventually will be learned, right?
> 
> I'm a little muddled by your saying "if it's valid". Spanish spelling (just like accent and vocabulary) varies slightly by culture and country, no?



That's one of the peculiarities of Spanish, regardless of how many countries speak it and how distant they are from one another, the writing and spelling is consistent all over, the RAE has a very big part on that.
If this weren't happening, I am sure we wouldn't be able to understand each other anymore...


----------



## cuchuflete

The question was asked and answered. If someone is insistent on being inconsiderate of language learners, that will reflect on the writer. 

If you would like to argue the philosophical points of this, please do so in the appropriate forum.

thanks,
Cuchu

PD- Forum guidelines call for all of us to behave respectfully towards one another.  Needless contortions of any language, just because they may be easier, are no sign of respect to any student of a language.


----------

